# Sassy update :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry I havent updated..hasn't changed a whole lot. Boston Dr called me Saturday morning to tell me to stop antibiotics and have some blood work done to see why her temp is rising. so off to the vet here we went...so now Sassy has 4 vets working on her at one time.









her blood work was fine but she was running a temp higher than it has been in a week. soooo the three of us vets decided not to quit the antibiotics even though boston doc said to...he said to stop b/c they make her not want to eat. well she will eat if u syringe it in her mouth and she wouldnt eat b4 the anitbiotics were started...so to us it wasnt worth the risk of her going into sepsis over the weekend......

so last night her temp went down YAY and hopefully it is better this morning. the antibitotics make her a little snippy, so I can not temp her alone. tuesday we will stop the antibiotics and see what happens.



i will let you all know of any changes...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Sassy is in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks for the update. Sassy is in our thoughts & prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. She and Susan are blessed to have you taking care of her.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Sorry I havent updated..hasn't changed a whole lot. Boston Dr called me Saturday morning to tell me to stop antibiotics and have some blood work done to see why her temp is rising. so off to the vet here we went...so now Sassy has 4 vets working on her at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie, thanks for the update. Poor Sassy!!! I really hope she will get better soon.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww poor wee Sassy, she is in goods hands.









Hope you feel better real soon Sassy [attachment=6443:attachment]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Blessing for Sassy and Jaimie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dr. Jamie, I know she couldn't be in better hands, poor little Sassy she is trying so hard. Thanks for the update. Hugs to you.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor little Sassy...I pray for her every day and hope that one day soon she will be free from pain and discomfort.

Susan and family - I do hope that your strength continues. I pray that you all find joyfull moments.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6445:attachment]







Hope all goes well...


Andrea~


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So glad to know that Sassy is in such good care










ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dr Jaimie thank you for the update on Sassy. Poor lil girl, we have continued to keep her in our prayers.

Love to YOU for helping her!









Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so this am i noticed sassy vomited during the early morning...her temp was high...i called the vet and asked if i should withhold food, he said to continue one antibiotic and feed again and see how she does. well i fed her..and she did fine...then i fed again later on and she vomited the two feedings up. so off to the vet we went. she will be in the hospital for a couple of days on IV fluids and IV antibiotics. she is still very strong and i am hopeful she will make it through this. I have talked with Susan...poor thing is sick with the flu on her cruise that she didnt want to be on in the first place







hope the two of them get better and susan can start enjoying herself. i think this past chemo treatment will be her last though..neither of us like how it is making her feel...i'll update more tomorrow when i hear from the dr.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG poor wee Sassy







& Susan I'll be praying for her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no...poor sassy. i hope she feels better soon......i don't know what do say other than that....
i'm sorry susan is sick...on a cruise....and away from sassy. 
i'm sending my best to both of them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's a double bummer ! Poor Susan, this is probably her worse vacation
















one for Susan







one for Sassy







one for Jaimie for helping both.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> so this am i noticed sassy vomited during the early morning...her temp was high...i called the vet and asked if i should withhold food, he said to continue one antibiotic and feed again and see how she does. well i fed her..and she did fine...then i fed again later on and she vomited the two feedings up. so off to the vet we went. she will be in the hospital for a couple of days on IV fluids and IV antibiotics. she is still very strong and i am hopeful she will make it through this. I have talked with Susan...poor thing is sick with the flu on her cruise that she didnt want to be on in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noooo, poor Sassy!! She is so fortunate to have you closely monitoring her







. I hope she will be better in no time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sassy is one very lucky (and plucky!) girl to have you and 3 other vets caring for her, Jaimie. I hope the IV's help her to get home and out of the hospital soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Gosh, this is so heartbreaking







We all want lil Sassy to get better


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how do we send hugs to susan on her cruise???? bless her heart. i hope she knows that we all are continuing to pray for improvements and better days for miss sassy. hugs to all of them. jaimie too!!!

ann marie and the "miss sassy, you best be feelin' well soon! it's almost mint julep-sippin' time!!!!" buttercup


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh poor Sassy and Susan!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dear...poor Susan! at least she can feel confident Sassy is getting the very best care possible! 
I was thinking... Oddly sometimes things work out for the best. Had she not had the cruise planned and Sassy's care all 'set-up" and she got the flu at home it may have been even harder on her. It's a shame the flu hit her on the cruise but it likely would have hit her had she been home. This way she knows Sassy is well cared for and she can rest and concentrate on herself to get well. Hope it passes so she can get some enjoyment from the vacation! and come home somewhat 'renewed".
Of course the prayers continue for little Sassy


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH poor Sassy and Susan...what a fighter that little one is. We are praying for her. 
Hope susan gets a few min. of enjoyment out of the cruise she has been thru so much.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

poor little sassy, I feel terrrible for her. I do hope you and your team of doctors can help her


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little Sassy, my thoughts and prayers are with both of them.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)




----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the updates. Susan and Sassy are still in my prayers. And of course you too Jaimie. Thanks for being there for them and all of us.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok the only update i have is that she has not vomitied at all there







but her temp was mildly elevated







...i will call them back this evening to see if there is n e other news...but i am glad she hasnt vomited any more...that way she can get her nutrition.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear it's not bad news







hope she soon picks up


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I sure hope little Sassy starts to feel better, she has been through so much. Poor Susan I hope she is getting some rest. This has been a terrible year for her.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

still no vomiting...keep the good thoughts coming!!! i will have abetter update tomorrow when i speak to the dr on her case...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's encouraging, isn't it - that she's not vomiting? Is her temp still elevated? Poor little gal, I sure hope she comes through with flying colors.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Jaimie for the update on Sassy. Prayers continuing.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda, & Lexi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

not sure where her temp stands this evening..im sure they didnt want to poke the poor baby again


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying the litle Sassy is doing much better at tomorrowas update! Thanks so much jamie..not only for what you are doing to help Sassy and susan but for taking the time to let us all know how things are going with your updates. It is appreciated!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just spoke with the dr SASSY TRIED TO EAT A LITTLE! yay! she got kinda bad last night..was circling her cage and barking randomly...we r pretty sure its the GME and so they upped her pred and thats why she is doing better. looks like susan will come home to an eating little girl







i get to go visit at 1pm and i will let u know how she is...and i should be able to bring her to my home tomorrow


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news







praying that Sassy will recover


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Aww so glad to hear that Sassy is eating even if it is only a little bit. Prayers will continue coming.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> just spoke with the dr SASSY TRIED TO EAT A LITTLE! yay! she got kinda bad last night..was circling her cage and barking randomly...we r pretty sure its the GME and so they upped her pred and thats why she is doing better. looks like susan will come home to an eating little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news!! Well, at least about her eating. I hope she can come home soon from the hospital







.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

What a lil fighter


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay for eating!!!!!!








Keep fighting little fluffy girl!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, I wish that we all had someone like you locally in our time of need. We are just lucky that we have you on line. I hope that all is going well for poor little Sassy and Susan.







Julia

I know that you are busy and thank you for the updates.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear she's eating a little, and so happy to hear that she may be able to leave the hospital tomorrow! She sure has been through a lot, the little love.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i just got back from seeing her ....i'm not so hopeful anymore







she did let me fix her top knot, which is something she wouldnt let me do before...but the second u put her on the floor she just circles and circles. she wouldnt eat for me while i was there...i didnt get to speak with the dr. cause he was in surgery. i told them to have him call me when he gets out. i dont think she is suffering...but i wanted his opinion. i hope she hangs on for one more week, but if her neurologic signs progress n e more, i may have to make a hard decision


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

aw this is so sad







I hope that she can wait it out until her mommy gets home at least.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

My prayers are with little Sassy, and you Jaime. You are in a tough spot.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> ok i just got back from seeing her ....i'm not so hopeful anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Jaimie, I'm just sick. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes today. Wouldn't Susan want to be there to say good-bye if it comes to that?

Poor, poor little Sassy--we love you and want you to get well







, but hate it so when you suffer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, come on little Sassy keep fighting, i can't type anymore, I'm crying to hard


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so sad. I hope she isn't suffering.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, Poor Sassy!







We are sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, this is so sad.














Poor little Sassy. My prayers and thoughts are with you and Sassy.







Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

What a horrible decision to make...







I hope she can hang on until mommy gets home...








Jess


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am just bawling my eyes out. I am praying for a miracle. I am praying my little heart out, Sassy. 

Jaimie, please tell her I love her.

Debbie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no....i'm so very sorry.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh no, how sad


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I am just bawling my eyes out. I am praying for a miracle. I am praying my little heart out, Sassy.
> 
> Jaimie, please tell her I love her.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


ditto here. this is horrible. when is susan coming home? 
please tell sassygirl that we love her and we are asking everyone for prayers for her. 












































still hopeful,
ann marie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is supposed to come home wed of next week..but i know her parents are coming back memorial day...so i emailed and asked if she could come back monday..but she didnt reply to that part...so i dunno....she seems in good spirits..she requested i email her the idol winner...and she is starting to feel better being able to eat some finally. if she stays how she is she can make it for susan...but if she gets ne worse i dont know if either of us can let her go on til wed. susan gives me permisson to do what is best for sassy even though she wants to be with her at that time.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Awww, I'll definately say a prayer! Every night. I'm only more sorry I didnt get to read this sooner. I'm so terribly sorry. Hang in there, Sassy.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are for Sassy's comfort, Susan's peace and especially for your wisdom, Jamie. I can only imagine how difficult this is but we all have such faith in you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So saddened to come and find Sassy is running into trouble. Jamie, I know you and Susan already had an understanding before she even left should Sassy have problems.
I also know that any decisions you make have Sassy's best interest in mind. 
Certainly praying little Sassy makes a turn around for the better!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just can't believe we are talking about Monday or Wednesday.







I'm so scared and sad, I know Sassy can't live like this for ever and especially Susan it's just not fair for her. I'm so sorry







. 

I'm going to tell myself there is still hope for a miracle. I mean she has done it before right? I will pray so hard until I get a headache, that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I just can't believe we are talking about Monday or Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to keep our hopes up, Little Sassy you are loved by everyone here. Jamie I am going to pray especially for you tonight.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Jaimie, I am so sorry you and Susan are going through this.. this whole ordeal has been so painful. Sassy and Susan are so blessed to have you look over Sassy. Sassy is such a trooper.... this is so sad.... just want to give her hugs and kisses


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Sassy and Susan







. Sparkey, your post made me so sad....














I also hope that things will somehow miraculously turn around.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Sassy.She has had such a rough time.I hope she isn't suffering.







I'm still praying for the little angel.[attachment=6621:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was hopeing she would make it to her 2nd bday maybe she will have another turn around


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Jamie,

Susan mentioned to me that the vets didn't know for sure whether Sassy has GME or NME. I'm wondering why this is since I thought that GME could be diagnosed with a spinal tap.

I'm so afraid for poor Sassy and for Susan. It doesn't sound good. I've lived through this nightmare too and no words can describe the heartbreak when the end happens. My prayers are with Sassy and my thoughts with Susan.

Cathy


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My prayers go to all of you. This is too sad.







Julia


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jamie,
> 
> Susan mentioned to me that the vets didn't know for sure whether Sassy has GME or NME. I'm wondering why this is since I thought that GME could be diagnosed with a spinal tap.
> 
> ...


no has to be diagnosed with MRI...but being that she responds to immunosupression it is likely GME


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

On no this is terrible







Sending love & lots & lots of prayers








I just want to go and hug my babies now.


----------



## BaileysMom (Feb 7, 2005)

Prayers and








to Sassy and Susan...... Stay strong Sassy....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Jaimie,
Thanks for the update on Sassy - she remains in our prayers. Zoe and Bella send hugs







to Sassy!
ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My heart sank when I read this update.







Praying for a miracle for precious little Sassy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she doesnt seem to be n e worse this am from the update from the dr....they havent taken her out to see her walk yet, but she isnt circling in her cage. ( all bodily functions normal so that is good) the dr in boston called me last night..said to up her pred some more..this is definitely a relapse of the GME and we need to get it back under control. i cant imagine what susan is going through..being so far away...i hope this little girl hangs in there.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Poor wee Sassy, still praying for her







hope she is'nt in any pain.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sassy,
You are a strong little fighter. I am praying that God grants you peace and comfort during this most difficult time in your short, but powerful, little life.
















Jaimie,
I am praying for you as well. I would not want to be in your position for anything. I know that you love Sassy as if she were your own, and you will do what is best for her. I am thankful you are still providing the updates for us. Please know that everyone will support you and be behind you 100% no matter what decision has to be made.
















Susan,
I am praying that God give you peace and lay a comforting hand on you to know that Sassy was given to you, and no one is promised tomorrow. You have been granted a special time with Sassy. I will pray that whatever be in His will be done, and continue to pray that Sassy is in no pain.










Love is going to all who are so terribly hurt by this entire turn of events.









Now I must add that I am hurting for Sassy as well...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Im such a coward. I just couldnt bring my self to read all about this brave little girl. But I did and now Im hugging Chloe until she squeeks!

Im in tears reading this and for the love of me I just wish there was something we could do for this brave brave little girl and her mommy.















































































Jaimie a million thanks yous and hugs for all you are doing for her. Im sure sassy will wait until her mommy comes homes to be with her.






























Sending you all lots of love hugs kisses and tons of prayers.

Please God make everything better. I promise I'll try and be a better person. Just make little sassy better. PLEASE???

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Please God make everything better. I promise I'll try and be a better person. Just make little sassy better. PLEASE???



Amen


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am in tears after reading this thread.. I am heartbroken. My strongest prayers go out to Sassy and Susan. Hang in there little one.. we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Jamie for keeping us updated and taking such good care of sweet Sassy. Hopefully the increased prednisone will help. Susan needs to see her again and say her goodbyes for her own emotional well-being.

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with Sassy and all concerned with her care.

Cathy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am praying sooooo hard for Sassy.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

This is so heartbreaking. Lots of love and prayers to everyone involved.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sassy is home with me now...sleeping peacefully...she is happy to be back in her juicy bag. i havent seen her walk around yet so i dont know how she is...i dont want to mess with her until its time to feed her...i will keep u all updated.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope she is feeeling better. Poor little girl, we love you Sassy!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope all goes well..


Andrea~[attachment=6648:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> sassy is home with me now...sleeping peacefully...she is happy to be back in her juicy bag. i havent seen her walk around yet so i dont know how she is...i dont want to mess with her until its time to feed her...i will keep u all updated.[/B]


Great news!!! I am really hoping she won't be circling







!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Jaimie,

You are so wonderful. I took a break from work to check up on little Sassy to see how she is since I have been so worried about her being that she has an illness similar to my friend Cathy's Sophie who did not make it. I am praying and hoping that Sassy makes it which will also help others with her problems. I sure hope modern vet medine learns more and more about this illness now that it is really coming to the surface.

You are such a wonderful caring person, a great friend, and a wonderful vet.

Prayers and Hugs to Little Sassy. I will be checking up on Sassy later on today.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi





> sassy is home with me now...sleeping peacefully...she is happy to be back in her juicy bag. i havent seen her walk around yet so i dont know how she is...i dont want to mess with her until its time to feed her...i will keep u all updated.[/B]


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

You guys are in my thoughts... Jaimie I dont know how you are holding up. I know its worse for me to know about other's suffering than dealing with my own, so this has to be dreadful for you. I am in tears at work







Thinking and praying hard for Miss Sassy. We all know she is in good hands.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sassy couldn't receive any better care or more love than she's getting from you, Jamie, and all of her friends here at SM. 

Jamie - take care of yourself and your little ones, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

's to Sassy and to you, Jaimie. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes right now. You're a remarkable person - so incredibly caring. I hope Sassy surprises us all, especially Susan when she gets home. But, regardless, I hope she's in no pain.







Thanks to you, she knows she is loved right now, and that makes everything easier to bear.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just got through feeding sassy...she isnt as yippy as she has been so thats good. she climbed out her bag and circled a little on the potty pad...not sure if she was thinking of going..looking for a way away from me, or if she was circling...i will keep observing her. she doesnt seem painful at all..and she doesnt object to me squirting food in her mouth and cleaning her face. she is on 4xs the pred than she was when susan left and she is also on a new drug.  hope this kicks in soon..dr in boston said the new drug works fast..im crossing my fingers


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

well this is better news than before. sassy will continue to be in my thoughts


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Keep it up Sassy girl







we know you can do it, big







to you all


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Jamie,

Thank you so much for keeping us updated minute to minute. It is so sad to have one of our babies so ill but knowing she is in your hands is an immense relief. Like everyone here, I was hoping for a sure, positive result from her treatment and am still praying for a miracle to happen for Sassy.

Miracles do happen and I believe we can get one here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Poor little girl. This is so sad. I just hope she will still be around when Susan comes back home.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Stay strong Sassy.You are in our thoughts and prayers.This is just so very sad


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I continue to pray for Sassy's comfort and better health.









Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is good news that she is at least out of the hospital. We will continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

our prayers are with sassy








Love, 
Lilly and Amber


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dearest Jaimie and sassy,

its 0930 Friday morning and I have to go out BUT i JUST had to come on sm ans make sure that Sassy was ok?

Im praying so hard, my rosary beads are getting a darn good work out!! PLEASE PLEASE God help Sassy to make a full recovery. I know you have it in You to do miracles, so how about one here please????


Sending lots of love kisses and hugs and woofs and nose wicks to all involved with helping sassy.

I had such a bad night thinking about the poor wee mite.



































Please God when I get home later, help sassy be a bit better. PLEASE..........................





















































Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't help but look at this as a positive thing for Sassy. Having her with you, Jaimie, has got to help her. The vets at the school knew you could give her the care she needed, along with all the love. 

Jaimie, have you had any recent update on Susan and her flu bug?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i just got through feeding sassy...she isnt as yippy as she has been so thats good. she climbed out her bag and circled a little on the potty pad...not sure if she was thinking of going..looking for a way away from me, or if she was circling...i will keep observing her. she doesnt seem painful at all..and she doesnt object to me squirting food in her mouth and cleaning her face. she is on 4xs the pred than she was when susan left and she is also on a new drug. hope this kicks in soon..dr in boston said the new drug works fast..im crossing my fingers[/B]


Good -Luck Jaimie,

Hope everything gets better!!

Andrea~[attachment=6675:attachment]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

HappyB, Jaimie is gonna try to feed Sassy..she'll be back, I'll let her know you are asking about Susan.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bless you Jamie!!.. what guardian Angel you are for little Sassy! 
Praying the meds kick in and Sassy recoups!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jaimie, have you had any recent update on Susan and her flu bug?[/B]


Susan can finally eat now...now she can do more activities to keep her from thinking of sassy too much. i know she got to do some shopping with her daughters today, and can finally enjoy some of that yummy food


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had a stressful day, but I had to check in on Sassy. I can't stop crying, I love that little Sassy. I hope she can hold out until Susan can be with her. She needs her mommy. Jamie you are truly sent from God to help Susan and Sassy. You have a heart of gold. I am still praying for you, Susan and Sassy. We all want to see a miracle.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just when i thought she was doing "ok" she threw up







luckily it wasnt all i fed her...guess i will see how she does through the night..and if she does it again..back to hospital she goes


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic">You are such a wonderful friend and caring vet.</span></span></span><span style="color:#336666">






> just when i thought she was doing "ok" she threw up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> just when i thought she was doing "ok" she threw up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww poor we soul, hope she is ok this morning


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, I hope that Sassy has not thrown up again because I know that she is happier with you. Poor baby needs all of the love and attention that she can get.







You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Julia


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my, I am so sorry Sassy isn't doing so well, I have just caught up on this thread and I am now very sad to see how she is doing. 
Jaimie you are a blessing to Susan and Sassy to give of yourself so much to help with Sassy's care.
I will pray that she turns the corner soon and recovers from this very difficult time.
Continued postitive thoughts and prayers are coming her way and also for Susan that she can get well also and enjoy her cruise.
Both Susan and Sassy are so lucky to have you there for them Jaimie, you are a true caring friend to them both.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I sure and hoping that Sassy is doing a little better this morning. I feel so sorry for her and for what Susan must be going through right now and you too Jaimie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i stayed up until 2am and just woke up now..not pukies YAY..i have to feed her now, so that will be the true test....


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

YAY!! We have our fingers, toes, legs crossed and lots of prayers at hand!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

It breaks my heart so much to read this, what a scary and extremely sad situation. I am praying for little Sassy girl as I wipe the tears from my eyes. Miracles can happen.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> i stayed up until 2am and just woke up now..not pukies YAY..i have to feed her now, so that will be the true test....[/B]


I really hope Sassy will have a good day today. You are doing an amazing job with her!!









Staying up till 2 am?? I can't remember the last time I was up that late, lol!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm just praying that things continue to get better for Sassy







I can't imagine how hard this must be for Susan and her family.....














Way to go Dr. Jaimie, I'm sure Susan would be out of her mind with worry if it weren't for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on little Sassy, try and be strong. I hope she can keep the food down. Is she still making circles? I just keep praying and crying


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i havent seen her circle like she did in the room that day..she will kinda spin in her bag, but i think its to get comfy...when she walks shes a little unsteady..more than b4 hospitilization....i hope these meds start working soon. i fed her an hour ago...so far so good...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> i havent seen her circle like she did in the room that day..she will kinda spin in her bag, but i think its to get comfy...when she walks shes a little unsteady..more than b4 hospitilization....i hope these meds start working soon. i fed her an hour ago...so far so good...[/B]


Jaimie, just a thought but when Scooby swallowed a foreign object he had a tummy ache and he would do that circle thing a lot till that was passed through, do you think Sassy is doing the same because she could also be feeling uncomfortable in her tummy? I sure hope it's not the case and I am praying that she is feeling better today


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Fingers still crossed.

[attachment=6705:attachment]to Sassy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Say a prayer and cross our fingers and hope for the best. That's all we out here can do. Come on Sassy girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sassy you're in my thoughts and I'll keep everything crossed that you feel better, little one.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Bless you Jamie - you are an absolute angel. My heart goes out to Sassy, Susan and you. ((hugs))


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Poor Sassy. we are still praying for you.

Jamie you are such a sweetheart to take such good care of her. 

Glad Susan is feeling better. and shopping always makes one feel good.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry she is circling b/c the GME is effecting her brain...n e thing would be better than the real reason...but unfortunately we know why







good thing is, i havent seen her circle today...no more vomiting, just lots of sleep. and i was worried i hadnt seen her drink..but i just got home from an errand and saw that she had drank some water (b/c the bowl was dirty) so glad to see she is drinking. i havent taken her temp...maybe late tonight. i hate to stress her out. keep those prayers coming and fingers crossed that it goes in only an upward direction until Susan gets back


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Continue to pray for all of you, Take care. We luv you little Sassy girl!
[attachment=6718:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ug more vomit..but not much..dr in boston said she is ok to stay with me as long as she isnt throwing everything up and dehydrating herself.....so the wait continues...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hope all goes well for her..'In my thoughts & prayers..


Andrea~[attachment=6726:attachment]


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sassy Girl....hang in there little one, but please be pain free. I am so sorry that you are having such a hard little life with so much illness. I know that you are teaching us all that life is to be cherrished and the love we must share with each of our furbabies must be given each and every day. Only less than two years old....it does not seem fair.... you have so much love around you and many prayers...so stay strong and get better.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thoughts and prayers sent, hang in there Sassy


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope Sassy is doing better today.
Love and prayers from me and my Sassy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww ok, I wasn't aware of that, but I sure hope there is some good progress then, still praying for her to get through this without too much suffering, poor little baby


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on Sassy, hang in there, we all love you and are praying you will wait until your mommy comes home. you are to young to leave us.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Prayers & positive thoughts are out for sweet Sassy and Susan! Jaimie, you are a very special lady.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Stay strong Sassy girl you are in all of our hearts and prayers















Bless your little heart


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Jaime,
Thank you for keeping us updated on how Sassy is doing







She is such a true little angel







I wish with all my heart there was something, anything that I could do for her







It is just so heartbreaking that she is going through this







My thoughts and prayers are with her


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

C'mon widdle sassy, you can do it. Get better. Soooo many peeople are praying for you. You just gotta get better. All our hearts are breaking that you arent very well.






























Sending tons and tons of prayers and hugs and woofs and nose wicks and anything else that will help.


Please God, wont ya listen to us down here on earth. We really would like a miracle, pleasssssssssssssssssse






























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checkin in on Sassy....Praying like crazy she is improving!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Just checking to see how wee Sasy is doing!...... C'mon Sassy you can do it! Lots & lots of love & prayers for you little angel


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so far so good...not vomiting overnight, seems alert...trying new injections today...will see how that goes...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have our fingers crossed for you today Jaimie...................also warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> so far so good...not vomiting overnight, seems alert...trying new injections today...will see how that goes...[/B]










Good Luck


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sassy














Hang in there girl


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

the prayers continue...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on little Sassy be strong. I will be gone for a day so I won't have the internet, I will be praying. Hugs to you Jamie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

things are going good..her walking is more steady, she had her injection an hour ago and a feeding...no vomiting YAY!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is good to see Jaimie, let's pray she continues to get better
















You go Sassy, stay strong and get well for your mommy
















Thoughts and prayers still heading in your direction Sassy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> things are going good..her walking is more steady, she had her injection an hour ago and a feeding...no vomiting YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What wonderful news. I've been checking in between housework this morning, hoping for an update.

Jaimie, you are the greatest.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh good news!!! Praying things continue to improve for our little Sassy!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> things are going good..her walking is more steady, she had her injection an hour ago and a feeding...no vomiting YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat to go sassy!!







that's wonderful news!! i'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Jaimie,

This is wonderful news that Sassy is walking better and was able ot eat without vomiting. I am glad she is having a new injection today. I will be looking for updates and sending prayers..... You are an Angel.





> things are going good..her walking is more steady, she had her injection an hour ago and a feeding...no vomiting YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... your doing a good job Jaimie!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> aww... your doing a good job Jaimie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...she definitely is!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Praying for Sassy- I'm happy she is having a good day


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for continuing the updates, Jaimie. So glad to hear that our Sassy girl seems to be doing better, or at least holding her own.







I'll keep up the positive thoughts and hope for another good update.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6762:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Prayers continue for Sassy; Susan and family and you Jaimie. Stay strong little one and please get well.
Jaimie you are the best. I continue to be grateful you are on this board.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

This is great news. Sassy is lucky to have you to care for her while Susan is away. Jaimie, you're the best.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay we made it through the day without vomiting! she is on many meds now...3 of which to help her tummy if she gets nauseous...guess they r working







bad news is she has a snotty nose...this wouldnt be too bad if she wasnt immunospuressed but she cant fight off infections like a normal dog...so i had to restart her antibiotics. no eating as of yet...Susans parents will be taking over late afternoon on Monday...i'm sure she will be glad to be in her normal environment then


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww poor little Sassy, I sure hope it isn't an infection she has








Perhaps being in familiar surroundings may help her to perk up a little too, I sure hope so.
Hang in there sweet little Sassy we are all praying for you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So happy to hear that there was no vomiting last night! That is a good sign, isn't it? (even with the stuffy nose?)
I'm sure Sassy will be happy to see her grandparents, but you've been incredible, too Jaimie.







Talk about going above and beyond - Susan certainly has a wonderful friend in you. And we're all lucky to have you, too!






























's to you and to little Sassy. And to Parker and Pixel!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah...good to hear no sickness, continue to pray for wee Sassy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

vomited a few min ago...guess yesterday was too good to be true.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Aww no







Do you think she is suffering? Wee soul.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I want to see her picture again. I miss seeing her. She is so cute.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so VERY sorry to hear about the trying times this little Sassy is having. Thank you Jaimie so much for doing all you can to help her.

Keeping her, her family and you in my prayers.

Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sassy stay strong only a few days till mommy gets home. I can't help myself I cry everytime I read this.







I bet Susan is counting the days. I hope she is enjoying herself, she needed this break. Jamie you truly are a remarkable person.







I will just keep my prayers coming.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

1:30 am sassy had a seizure...took her temp and it isnt from sepsis this time...it's the GME








i called Susan and we both agreed I would watch her close tonight, and if she has another I am to bring her in, and we will consider letting Sassy go at that time. I hope there are no more. Susan needs to see her baby before she goes


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG!!














praying that wee Sassy can make it through till her mummy gets home







to all of you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and thoughts are with Sassy... I hope everything turns out well.



Andrea~[attachment=6840:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Poor little Sassy, I am praying that she can hold on till Susan can be with her, it's in God's hands now, I just hope she isn't suffering too much, this is just so very sad, poor little girl has fought so hard bless her little heart














Bless you too Jaimie for being her guardian angel


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm praying that susan makes it home in time to hold Sassy. This is so sad. I'm crying as I type this.








Cindy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hang in there little Sassy girl! We all







you!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Isn't Susan due home Wednesday, or did I imagine that?
Is Sassy in pain Jaimie?








Big hugs and lots of prayers and positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, I hope that you or the hospital can take care of Sassy until Susan gets home because I doubt if her parents or any of us would know what to do with her health problems. Jaime you are such a blessing and talk about a God given talent. My prayers go to all of you to do what is best for Sassy.







This is so heartbreaking.







Julia


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry for Susan and poor little Sassy...and I'm sorry you have to watch Sassy go through that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie,

Thank you again for all you do to ease Sassy during her trying times. I am sure that Susan's mind isn't at ease now but is comforted by her knowledge of you.

God Bless and Keep Sassy and add to your ability and knowledge.

Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i spent the night on the couch in the living room so i could hear her if n e thing happened. oddly sassy was more alert than she has been since she has gotten here after she had the seizure. susan just called me and said she would try to get on a standby flight today if she had another one, but if seems stable she will get a ticket for the first flight out on tuesday...she was scheduled to come home wed, but now we cant wait any more.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg





















I really hope that Sassy will feel better





















Many prayers for her.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh no







I hope & pray to god Sassy can be with Susan at this sad time







Oh god please answer our prayers


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad Susan will be home early for Sassy. Jaimie, hang in. I know it's a stress
on you too. Nose licks to Sassy from Cosy n Toy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Still praying!!

Andrea~[attachment=6859:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww sassy and Jaimie and Susan, my heart is just breaking at this awful time
















I just wanted to share a prayer and hope no one minds me putting this on?

Remember, most loving Virgin Mary
never was it heard
that anyone who turned to you for help
was left unaided.

Inspired by the confidence,
though burdened by my sins,
I run to your protection
for you are my mother.

Mother of the Word of God,
do not despise my words of pleading
but be merciful and hear my prayer. Amen.

Sending so many prayers and love from down under


Dede and Chloe
























[attachment=6860:attachment]


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Jaimie, my thoughts and prayers are with you, Sassy and Susan.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Jaimie, this is so sad.







It almost seems as though Sassy is trying to hang on until Susan gets home. Thank you, thank you, again, for doing all you have and for making Sassy as comfortable as she can be.. Just knowing that she's in a loving home must be making things that much easier for her.















's to you and Sassy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh my gosh! Sassy you poor darling. I hope God is making sure you feel no pain and that you will receive sweet relief soon. I would that you could live a long and happy life, but it seems it is not to be, and if you must leave us do so with love and peace. I can hardly bare to think of your continued suffering and hope those who love you and have tried so hard to help you will think only of you at this hard time.























God Bless Sassy, Susan, Jaimie and all those cry for our sweet Sassy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Poor little Sassy, she has fought so hard, I pray that Susan can be with her soon, perhaps she may be missing her. 
Hang in there little Sassy, mommy will be there soon








This must be so heart breaking for you Jaimie, bless you for your kindness and constant loving care of both Sassy and Susan


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Jamie, this is heartbreaking news. I will continue to pray that our Fighting Little Sassy will be able to hang on until Susan gets back. May God Bless you Jaimie for all you are giving to Sassy. Knowing she is with you is comforting. You are one very special Vet and I and I'm sure others appreciate you so very much as I do.







to all.







Belle and Jackie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so heartbreaking to hear. Next to her momma she couldn't have anyone better than you with her. We'll be sure to say a prayer for her today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LORD JESUS, PLEASE HELP SASSY STAY STRONG UNTIL HER MOMMY IS THERE TO HOLD HER BABY ONE LAST TIME. AMEN


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

This is so very sad...breaks my heart everytime I come to check on sassy...







Keeping Sassy,Susan and Jaimie in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is too sad for words. I pray that somehow by the grace of God that Sassy is not in too much pain and can hang in there until her mommy gets back to hold her in her arms and tell her that she loves her. This is heartbreaking!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear sassy isn't doing well. We pray that Sassy will hang on till Susan gets home

Lots of Love
Amber


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am so sad


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think the reason we aren't hearing from Jaimie again is b/c today is the day that Jaimie was going to meet Susan's parents( I think ) and give Sassy back to them to keep until Susan got home. I'm not sure if this is still the plan or not...

Hold on Sassy sweetie...your mama's coming home for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in, no updates? i am so worried about little Sassy, I think of her all the time. Hang in there beautiful baby girl.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't seen her online on messenger all day


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

We can pnly hope that Sassy is in no pain and I sure hope that Susan can get back in time. I feel so bad for Susan, Sassy and the family. Such high hopes we had that she would be OK so this makes the news we just got even harder to swallow...I am so heartbroken over this turn of events....

Prayers, hugs and well wishes go out to all of them.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checking in


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> just checking in[/B]


me to


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sassy is with susans parents now...no problems so far today. but susans mom called to ask how she is to feed her b/c sassy is snapping at her. so i told her my tricks and later susan called her and she was able to get food in her. hope they can do the meds tonight. susan will assess the situation in a few hours to see if she needs to spend the small fortune to hop on a plane tomorrow or if she can hold out til wed.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us all updated Jaimie, you are a star







I take it Susans parents will keep you posted now. Please let us know of any change. Thankyou.

Sassy we continue to pray for you little one


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sitting here crying for Sassy and Susan.......I sure hope that Sassy hangs on until Susan returns home. She needs to see her. What an awful trip Susan must be having........ My heart goes out to her and to you too, Jamie for being there for the family during this difficult time.

Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Words can't express how saddened I am (as well as everyone here I know) over little Sassy. It just breaks my heart!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wait a little longer sweet Sassy, just a little longer


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, sweet dear little Sassy. Hang in there just a little bit longer. We are all praying for you and also for you and mommy to be reunited before we must let you go. You are precious, little one, keep on that fighting spirit for a bit longer. Thanks Jaimie for all you have done and keeping us posted.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Susan and Sassy ( and Dr. Jaimie, too),
I am so saddened to get back to the internet and find out the situation with Sassy. I want you to know that I will continue to pray for comfort for all during this most difficult time. And remember tears are okay...it just shows how much love there is


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hugs to everyone involved here
















Miss Sassy...we're praying and praying and keeping all paws crossed here for Susan's quick and safe return to spend time with her little girl and a miracle recovery like no other xoxoxoxoxoxo

noselicks to miss sassy............


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Yes, sweet dear little Sassy. Hang in there just a little bit longer. We are all praying for you and also for you and mommy to be reunited before we must let you go. You are precious, little one, keep on that fighting spirit for a bit longer. Thanks Jaimie for all you have done and keeping us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

This is just heartbreaking, I keep wishing things were different and Sassy would get bettter. I can't imagine what Susan is going through right now







I just keep holding and hugging Indy, telling him how much he is loved







God Bless little Sassy


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Continued Prayers that Sassy will hang in there until Susan arrives. Or better yet ... that an amazing recovery happens. I am crying for Susan and for Little Sassy since I know what it is like to lose a pet that has been a family member and to watch them not get better. Thank you Jaimie for all your updates and your wonderful care for Sassy.





> This is just heartbreaking, I keep wishing things were different and Sassy would get bettter. I can't imagine what Susan is going through right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaimie thank you for taking such wonderful care of Sassy while Susan is away. I am amazed at your dedication and compassion. You are an angel. I hope Susan arrives in time to hold Sassy one last time, but if not, Sassy will still have known that she was loved.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Like everyone else, I am so grateful to have Dr. Jaimie here. Jaimie, you are such a selfless person and you give so much of yourself. You took this little one into you home days before you have to relocate to another city. I am sure it has been a comfort to Susan to know that Sassy was in your care. You did all that was possible and now it is in God's hands. Thanks for just being you!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

After reading Susan's post, I emailed her...through blurry eyes and tears falling into the keyboard.









After losing a beloved pet, my grandmother and I often wonder if the pain of the heartbreak is worth it.
Why do we do this to ourselves when we KNOW that the odds don't point to them outliving us?
She and I must both either be gluttons for punishment or feel that it is worth it, b/c we still have houses full of pets. My mantra when one must go is this...

*
It is better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all!
*


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Im too scared to go to bed in case when I get up tomorrow I find that sassy will no longer be with us but at rainbow bridge.























My heart is just breaking for both susan and sassy. And to Jaimie for all the hardwork and love and dedication that she has put into the care of this wonderful little fluff butt.


I hope that she is not suffering and that she will be in the arms of Jesus and at Peace. 

Dede and Chloe from down under


[attachment=6901:attachment]


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Our prayers go out to Sassy & Susan...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed last few days since we were away at SF. This is so sad


----------

